# lowrider bike store in Houston?



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

the only one i know of is Enriques bke shop in the barrio of Magnolia.Are there any other stores that carry them or parts cause i already have a frame,handlebars and seat.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shorties hydraulics sells parts.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14829809
> *the only one i know of is Enriques bke shop in the barrio of Magnolia.Are there any other stores that carry them or parts cause i already have a frame,handlebars and seat.
> *


Did he close or moved to another location?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 20 2009, 04:21 PM~14830360
> *Did he close or moved to another location?
> *


he was on 75th & Harrisburg and now hes on Wayside and Avenue O i believe.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 20 2009, 03:30 PM~14830453
> *he was on 75th & Harrisburg and now hes on Wayside and Avenue O i believe.
> *


  thank so he did move ill have to check it out


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

shorty's


----------

